# Axial SCX10 Trail Truck ~ Body



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I pondered for a month of what body to use on my scx10 trail truck project, Was thinking of a 72 Chevy clear body ~ A clod or blackfoot plastic body. All a little pricey from $25. to $40. on my budget that is a lot. Then I seen a Nikko Rubicon Jeep body on eBay for $12. including shipping ~ Perfect for the detailing - strength and the right wheelbase line up. I am going to paint the wheel fenders ~ running boards ~ door handles & hinges Flat Black. 
15" long - 8" wide - 11 1/2 wheelbase. 
( Two Pictures ~ One of the body that I got & One of how I hope that it will turn out when I get mine done. ~ I think mine will set up a little higher do to mine is a custom chassis compared to the stock scx10 chassis. I don't want to cut out any of the interior if I don't have to. 
If any of you did this combination Please post pics & any info on how yours turned out & any custom fitting that you had to do. ~ Thank You

( I scraped the half cab & wooden stack rack bed set-up )


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Wrong wheelbase*

Wrong wheelbase ~ I jumped the gun on the Jeep Body at guessing the wheelbase of it before I got it thinking it would be 11" or so but turned out to be only 10" . So I am dealing with it. A mock-up of it in the pictures. Had to cut in to the interior a little bit also and used round part's Ben's as wheels as a mock-up replacement Hoping to get my Losi 2.2 crawler bead locks tomorrow then I can fit the body better for height.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Lowered The Body*

I lowered the body as far as I can and the wheelbase line up is not to far off about 1/2" front & back on the wheel wells centers. 
The Losi 2.2 crawler rims fit grate on the Axial scx10 axles.


----------

